# Trolling motor for river?



## Kozzman (Jul 5, 2013)

Just looking for any input on a good trolling motor for river fishing. Any input would be very helpful. Looking for one on a 17.5 ft jet sled. Thanks 

Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

Kozzman said:


> Just looking for any input on a good trolling motor for river fishing. Any input would be very helpful. Looking for one on a 17.5 ft jet sled. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I just put a one on my boat and used it in the river for the first time last week. I have a 1648 grizzly tracker. I got a bow mount minnkota 45” Terrova 55# thrust with i-Pilot. 

I wanted it for lake fishing bass, walleye, and salmon but it was great for plugging the Muskegon. I used both the trolling motor and anchor chains to control the boat speed and location. I was able to move it from side to side without issue but it doesn’t have enough power to hold in the current with spot lock. I think it will be better in some places on the grand but the Muskegon was moving pretty good last Monday.

If I were buying one just for river fishing plugs I might go with a 86# or bigger transom mount for backing down the river. Also depends on your boats voltage or if you’re planning to add more batteries. I just wanted to run 12v so 55# was the biggest I could get. 

If you are planning to use it for other types of fishing then the Terrova is an awesome motor with tons of features. I added a quick release bracket and plugs for the power and built in sonar so I can take it off quickly when I don’t need it and also transfer it to another boat I keep up north. The 45” is plenty long enough for my mod v but we’ll see how it sits on my deep v this spring.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Kozzman (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks a lot that helps. Good luck fishing.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

I run a G3 1860 CCJ and have the Ulterra 24 volt, 80, it works great but if I had had the room for 3 batteries I would have gone with the 36 volt 112. In heavy current the 80 is not enough to hold the boat in spot lock or drift slowly down stream for plugging. Go with the biggest you can fit and afford, you won't regret it.


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

flyrodder46 said:


> I run a G3 1860 CCJ and have the Ulterra 24 volt, 80, it works great but if I had had the room for 3 batteries I would have gone with the 36 volt 112. In heavy current the 80 is not enough to hold the boat in spot lock or drift slowly down stream for plugging. Go with the biggest you can fit and afford, you won't regret it.


Nice set up! Hope you're doing well. What length is your Ulterra?


----------



## Kozzman (Jul 5, 2013)

Would 80lb thrust work for back bouncing the MO?

Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Kozzman said:


> Would 80lb thrust work for back bouncing the MO?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


 i'm confused,,, again, when I back bounce (bait) i'm stationary, (anchored),,,, what did I miss or is back bouncing under power a new thing


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

:idea: maybe u ment back trolling, if so that 80 will work fine, ya ain't going no where, other then holding n slowly sliding down stream,,,,,,,side note,, dam I want to put the boat back in, this is a weird winter


----------



## StormyChromer (Jul 20, 2016)

There’s a guide on the KZ that almost only back bounces under power.
His clients lift the rod tip every few seconds and he slowly uses his trolling motor to inch downstream.

Seems like every time I pass him, one of his clients (if not both) are hooked up.
He’s got it pretty dialed in.


----------



## Kozzman (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes I meant back trolling at a slow pace.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

StormyChromer said:


> There’s a guide on the KZ that almost only back bounces under power.
> His clients lift the rod tip every few seconds and he slowly uses his trolling motor to inch downstream.
> 
> Seems like every time I pass him, one of his clients (if not both) are hooked up.
> He’s got it pretty dialed in.


 sounds like that would work, but I fish alone, n my right hand don't know what my left hand is doing


----------



## StormyChromer (Jul 20, 2016)

riverbob said:


> sounds like that would work, but I fish alone, n my right hand don't know what my left hand is doing


Dont sell yourself short, you could do it. Rod in each hand, left foot trolling pedal, right foot anchor winch, a comically large landing net strapped to your back. Toss in one of those beer holding hard hats and your a true one man band!


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

StormyChromer said:


> Dont sell yourself short, you could do it. Rod in each hand, left foot trolling pedal, right foot anchor winch, a comically large landing net strapped to your back. Toss in one of those beer holding hard hats and your a true one man band!


I got tired out just reading your post, I find fishing with a bobber to much work, sometime if I, or someone I know, wants fish, n I'm tired, I leave the pole's home, n just jump in the boat, I go to a spot that's holding fish, n yell, DON"T MAKE ME COME IN THERE N GET YA, n that's one of the ways I get my limit, but thanks for the idea


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

StormyChromer said:


> Dont sell yourself short, you could do it. Rod in each hand, left foot trolling pedal, right foot anchor winch, a comically large landing net strapped to your back. Toss in one of those beer holding hard hats and your a true one man band!


Wireless remote for the winch in one hand and trolling motor remote around the neck. I really only use the trolling motor to move from side to side without starting the jet. Sometimes I would lock in a heading upriver to slow us down but mainly just used the chains for speed and trolling motor for positioning.

Saw a guy on Michigan Out of Doors who was fishing the east side of the state, maybe the Clinton, with a similar set up. He had a riptide motor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Benz said:


> Nice set up! Hope you're doing well. What length is your Ulterra?





Kozzman said:


> Would 80lb thrust work for back bouncing the MO?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Benz, I have a 60" on board, but a 48" would have worked. Doing pretty good, having a hard time waiting to get back on the rivers. You know this ol' man, not a big fan of cold weather, hope to be back out there soon.

Kozzman, On my boat, it is not quite enough, on a smaller, lighter boat I think it would work fine.


----------



## martj04 (Nov 15, 2010)

flyrodder46 said:


> Benz, I have a 60" on board, but a 48" would have worked. Doing pretty good, having a hard time waiting to get back on the rivers. You know this ol' man, not a big fan of cold weather, hope to be back out there soon.
> 
> Kozzman, On my boat, it is not quite enough, on a smaller, lighter boat I think it would work fine.


I have a 60" 80lb 24V Terrova bow mount on my boat. Use it in the river and on the lake. I use spot lock and jog function for moving around. Can fish all plugs or any other method, float, back bounce. Covering lots of water. Once in a while I'll just use my chain anchor if I'm in more of a hurry heading in a straight line down stream. Works well.
RiverBob - how is the water level on the upper GR now? Fishable? Any ice?


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

martj04 said:


> RiverBob - how is the water level on the upper GR now? Fishable? Any ice?


 the river is jumping up n down, clearing up every day,,,,,,,,,,,,, a little high, but fishable,,,,, what,,,what,,,I just heard a fish yell, TAKE ME FIRST,,,, good luck go gitum


----------

